# Fuel pressure regulator



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

I am driving a 98 model 160Si sentra.Have a stainless steel exhaust with headers and a Napier racing cone filter cold air intake.The car is currently doing 75hp on the wheels at 5000rpm.
The timing is set to 15 degrees and the only other thing that is adjustable is the throttle potentiometer,which is set at 0.525 volts at closed throttle,which is in the middle of the factory specs.

It seems the engine is running lean at the top end.On the dino it was a bit rich on idle and lean on top.

What can i do to fix that and will a Fuel pressure regulator help?
Any comments is welcome and helpfull.


----------

